# Central Florida - Zoysia Soil Tests



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

We have been battling either an insect issue, fungus, or both with our zoysia. It spread from our neighbor's St. Augustine from the looks of it, and I didn't treat it aggressively enough in the beginning. I have been applying both an insecticide and fungus control, and the yard is beginning to show signs of recovery despite becoming less active.

I sent out for a soil test and got back the below results.


Despite avoiding any biosolids/milo, my phosphorus is still pretty darn high. Also, it seems my Potassium liquid applications haven't put much of a dent in the levels frommy results in Feb of 2020.

My plan from here is to apply the recommended lime and increase my Potassium applications. Anything else folks recommend?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Post an image in the warm season to Id the issue. Most likely it is a fungus.

You need pounds of potassium on the soil and not oz from a liquid. Go with a granular potassium option.

Phosphorus is bound to the soil and won't just go down. If you really want to reduce it, you will need to bag your clippings. But bagging will also take away the potassium, so supplement even more.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Always get fungus this time of year on our Empire, stay on top of it with bimonthly Propiconizole 4oz, fill to 25 gallon line, and spray over 2k sq ft in hose end sprayer works for me. I also have azoxystrobin to alternate with if needed, but I never have. I'm in central FL and spray oct, dec, and feb.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you! We only have 1k SQ ft of turf, so a tiny yard in comparison to most.

I will pickup 50lbs of 0-0-50 and start applying weekly.

I have both Eagle 20 and Azoxy, which I have been alternating for the past few months so I will try to keep up with that.

Here are some shots of the main problem area back in August.


----------

